# cpc exam - need some guidance



## deskis2099@yahoo.com (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, I am preparing to take cpc exam in late january and need some guidance
on what areas I should focus on.


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Take the AAPC's practice tests. All of them.


----------



## keylolo044@yahoo.com (Dec 16, 2010)

btadlock1 said:


> Take the AAPC's practice tests. All of them.



do any one have the practice test I can get a copy of please. I am attending a AAPC however the practice test and study guide is not included. here's my email keylolo044@yahoo.com


----------

